# The Seven Swords



## Spiritdragon (Jun 26, 2006)

I just bought a boxset DVD of the Seven Swords...what an amazing movie and brilliant boxset...it came with seven minature replica swords in display box, photos and dvds...limited edition to 1000 numbered boxes!

Ebay of course...

The oriental cinema is set to take the world by storm!!

Also bought the PROMISE - another fine movie!!

and got FEARLESS on the way home now!!

LUCK ME!

James


----------



## Crymic (Aug 12, 2006)

Seven swords was an alright movie.. The main thing in the movie is the action .. The storyline is kinda average.


----------



## Troo (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm with Crymic on this one. It was... okay. I wouldn't pay for it on DVD.


----------



## sarakoth (Sep 14, 2007)

The movie was based on Liang Yusheng's legendary novel Seven Swordsmen Descending Heavenly Mountains.

I am currently reading the novel and I can tell you guys they pretty much butchered te plot.


----------



## Ginkus (Sep 30, 2007)

I hated Seven Swords. The action was pretty cool, and the weapons were amazing. But Tsui Hark got the idea in his head that he can direct drama when he can't. 

And sarakoth, where did you find the book at? Cuz I've looked and habe had no luck.


----------



## sarakoth (Oct 24, 2007)

Ginkus said:


> I hated Seven Swords. The action was pretty cool, and the weapons were amazing. But Tsui Hark got the idea in his head that he can direct drama when he can't.
> 
> And sarakoth, where did you find the book at? Cuz I've looked and habe had no luck.


 
You can find it in any Chinese speaking country.


----------



## D_Davis (Feb 21, 2008)

Ginkus said:


> But Tsui Hark got the idea in his head that he can direct drama when he can't.



Peking Opera Blues, The Lovers, Dao, and Green Snake prove this wrong.

Tsui can direct drama, it is his own unique take on drama, but the man can direct drama.  He also does comedy quite well.

The problem with Seven Swords is that about 35 minutes were cut from the film - 35 minutes of character development and narrative.

Part 2 will be filming soon, and I hope we see a director's cut of the first.

Tsui Hark is my favorite director, and I hope to write a book about him some day.  I've been doing research and taking notes on his stuff for a couple of years.  

Even when he bombs, and he bombs harder than most when he does (Knock Off - oh man, what a glorious mess!), I still find him fascinating.


----------



## Rothgar (Feb 21, 2008)

Could anyone steer me towards somewhere I could find the translated versions of the Wuxian Fiction?  Everything I've found online so far has been in Chinese or fan translations.


----------



## Rothgar (Feb 21, 2008)

This extensive summary of the novel was the only version of Seven Swords I was able to find.

Wuxiasociety.org :: View topic - Summary: The Seven Swords


----------



## D_Davis (Feb 21, 2008)

Rothgar said:


> Could anyone steer me towards somewhere I could find the translated versions of the Wuxian Fiction?  Everything I've found online so far has been in Chinese or fan translations.



Sadly, they don't exist.

Very little wuxia literature has been translated into English.  It is quite sad.

I would love to read some of the work of Gu Long, Wang Dulu, or Jin Yong, but they've never been translated into English, at least not to my knowledge.

The closest things you will find are:

the Pearl S. Buck translation of All Men are Brothers

This set of The Heroes of the Marsh/Water Margin:
Amazon.com: Outlaws of the Marsh (Chinese Classics 4-Volume Boxed Set) [BOX SET]: Books: Shi Nai'An,Guanzhong Luo,Sidney Shapiro

The Three Kingdoms:
Amazon.com: Three Kingdoms: Chinese Classics (Classic Novel in 4-Volumes): Books: Moss Roberts



Someone really needs to start translating the wuxia novels/series into English.


----------



## sarakoth (Feb 21, 2008)

D_Davis said:


> Sadly, they don't exist.
> 
> Very little wuxia literature has been translated into English. It is quite sad.
> 
> ...


 
Go on Wuxiapedia.com

I have to admit they're very amateur translations, but also very readable.


----------



## Rothgar (Feb 22, 2008)

D_Davis said:


> The Three Kingdoms:
> Amazon.com: Three Kingdoms: Chinese Classics (Classic Novel in 4-Volumes): Books: Moss Roberts


 
Have it.  Read it last year.  Loved it.  I have a friend that had been telling me to read it since high school.  He was a hooked on 3 Kingdoms since RT3K III. came out for Nintendo.  In fact he told me today he is still playing a version of the game via e-mail with a friend that moved to Texas.  

I've been looking to pick up Outlaws of the Marsh for some time now, and I've also read Journey to the West.  Too bad the Wuxia novels aren't translated into book form.  I'm not a huge fan of reading for an extended period of time online.  Though I'm sure one of these days a publisher will realize they can make some money translating the stories.


----------



## Quokka (Feb 22, 2008)

I've just about finished the first book in a four book translation of Outlaws of the Marsh and am thoroughly enjoying it. I don't really have anything to compare it to but I would recommend it and the big four at least are easy to find translations of (though it sounds like the quality is hit and miss).


----------



## sarakoth (Feb 22, 2008)

Quokka said:


> I've just about finished the first book in a four book translation of Outlaws of the Marsh and am thoroughly enjoying it. I don't really have anything to compare it to but I would recommend it and the big four at least are easy to find translations of (though it sounds like the quality is hit and miss).


 
Many university libraries have English translations of the "big four". Very high quality


----------

